# iui problems



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi ive just started my second cycle of IUI and am on day 14 with no follies showsing yet my lining is nice and thick but unfortunately the longer my eggs are taking to produce the weaker my lining seems to get.. last time it took 34-36 days to have one follie at 17mm i was wondering if anyone has suffered the same i am on gonal f and ovitrelle and get scanned twice weekly but never to anything good... thanks


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

hiya shenagh, don't wanna read and run   

I had iui's but they worked a treat for me (just no baby   ) so can't help there. Go over to our NI thread or the cycle thread and ask.


----------

